# Searching for Bramble, please help!



## MollyHarries01 (21 August 2017)

I am desperately searching for my old horse Bramble, he is a 15hh chestnut Haflinger cross. I sold him in 2009 to a family, and they sent me a letter not long after telling me how he was doing however I sadly no longer have it. I have no idea where he is now and it means so much to me to find him, I can't stop thinking about it. I have included a photo and any information is really appreciated. I sold him in Pembrokeshire, however the family were from the Midlands, then they sold him onto someone in South of England in 2010 or 2011.


----------

